# Looking for "snappy" Christmas music..



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll admit it. I have a soft spot in my heart for Christmas time.. And that's as mushy as I'm going to get, don't worry. On with the post-- A few years back two CD's were released for download.. "Seriously West Coast" volume's 1 and 2. Volume 2 was a "Christmas" album. I want to find more "snappy" Christmas music like that found on SWCvol2..

Can anyone recommend any compilations?

Here's the track list for SWCvol2 (download here):

(okay, admittedly not ALL tracks are "snappy" ... but some are!)



> Barenaked Ladies – God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
> The Weepies – All That I Want
> Sarah McLachlan – Silent Night
> Matt Wertz – What Child Is This
> ...


thanks,
..dane

ps.- for those interested, Vol.1 tracklist (download here):



> Bare Naked Ladies – Wind It Up
> Fauxilage – Rafe (Gabin Remix)
> Josh Rouse – Hollywood Bass Player
> The Weepies – Gotta Have You
> ...


*
EDIT: now I see there seems to have been a Vol.3 release on Valentines 2009... Does anyone have it?*


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Jimi Hendrix - Merry Christmas And A Happy New Year*

Great topical post.

How about this

*Jimi Hendrix - Merry Christmas And A Happy New Year*
Amazon

1. Little Drummer Boy/Silent Night/Auld Lang Syne 
2. Three Little Bears 
3. Little Drummer Boy/Silent Night/Auld Lang Syne (Extended Version)


Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

So, Mannheim Steamroller probably doesn't count? :whoopie:


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got at least four of their albumns already... And while GREAT.. sometimes not quite what I'm looking for... 

..dane


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a great album with some snappy stuff :

Bruce Cockburn "Christmas"

Snappy title as well. Check out track 2.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

And now for something REALLY different:


Family Force 5: Christmas Pageant


I'll dig around for some others when I get some more time. They're in my rotation somewhere.


----------



## songbird (Feb 1, 2009)

Dane,
You might wnat to try Jethro Tull's Christmas Album. It has a nice mix of old standae\rds and new original Christmas songs. I also enjoy the Trans-Siberian Orchestra's Christmas albums, especially the last two. Then there is one by a group called December People. They took popular songs and played them the way famous rock bands would have performed them(yes,genisis,sting,queen,led zep,kansas,peter gabriel,and others). They did not try to sound "exactly" like the original band, they only copied the band's style. They did a really nice job.
Merry Christmas,
Mark


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

You might like the *Merry Axemas* disc compiled by Steve Vai.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I remember hearing this one and thinking it was pretty cool:

Twisted Sister: Twisted Christmas


Great topic, btw. I get so tired of the same-old but I love the holidays.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

One of my favorite all-time Xmas records is a little mellower, but still quite lovely.

A groups of somewhat famous Canadian women singers, with just a piano accompaniment.

http://www.amazon.com/Count-Your-Bl...=sr_1_8?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1291347524&sr=1-8










And outside of that, the Cocteau Twins singing "Frosty The Snowman" is just wonderful to me, too.


----------

